# cat injured baby bird



## sarahandkevin (Apr 16, 2009)

i feel so helpless at the moment, tatty brought in the house 2 baby birds this morning, 1 dead and i managed to save one but it cant fly and think one its legs might be damaged but unsure.

ive put it in a scoop/shovel type thing that its sitting in at the moment and have placed it in the top of a tree at 6am this morning, but its still there now at 8am unable to move it seems, would of thought parents might of rescued it or something which is why i did it, but i guess i am looking into movies too much maybe

anyone got suggestions on what i should do, or does anyone want to come get it? i cant keep it indoors or my cat will kill it, and then i will feel even more useless


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmmm... Do you see the bird's parents feeding it or at least come close to it? Because if they do get close to it as in near it then they could be feeding it too!!
But the biggest problem is that birds in general are quit fragile and their immune system is not really strong, that's why a scratch from a cat's claw could kill them very easily. If that bird was mine let's say a parakeet or a parrot I will take it to the vet right away.

The bird will die soon unfortunately... To this point I don't think vets can do much now neither can you. It's so sad really


----------



## sarahandkevin (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah it did die unfortunately a couple of hours after my 1st post

and to my horror she has killed another 3 small, so i assume baby birds aswell today, i don't know what is going on, think my cat has go on a murderous rampage on the poor little birdies.

i hope there is not a nest near by in a neighbours garden up a tree where my cat is getting to, hopefully thats not the case as there could be more than 4 birds up there, i just hope this is the end of it, very saddening


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sarahandkevin said:


> yeah it did die unfortunately a couple of hours after my 1st post
> 
> and to my horror she has killed another 3 small, so i assume baby birds aswell today, i don't know what is going on, think my cat has go on a murderous rampage on the poor little birdies.
> 
> i hope there is not a nest near by in a neighbours garden up a tree where my cat is getting to, hopefully thats not the case as there could be more than 4 birds up there, i just hope this is the end of it, very saddening


couldnt you keep her indoors whilst there are a lot of fledgelings about?


----------



## sarahandkevin (Apr 16, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> couldnt you keep her indoors whilst there are a lot of fledgelings about?


easier said than done with that noisy annoying cat

but ive told her, 1 more bird and she will be staying in for a week, no matter how much noise and how crazy she goes, really hope there is no more though as i do love birds and the majority of all wildlife, except the unwanted species


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sarahandkevin said:


> easier said than done with that noisy annoying cat
> 
> but ive told her, 1 more bird and she will be staying in for a week, no matter how much noise and how crazy she goes, really hope there is no more though as i do love birds and the majority of all wildlife, except the unwanted species


but sadly she will kill more birds its so easy for her this time of year with all the babies , if you can just keep her in a few weeks until most of the fledglings can fly properly, then at least they have a chance against her...please put up with her noise.. dont leave it until she kills another poor baby

.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wozniakyuq said:


> then at least they have a chance against her...please put up with her noise.. dont leave it until she kills another poor baby




....


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

hey has your cat got a bell on her collar? that normally works for my 2 cats.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

codyann said:


> hey has your cat got a bell on her collar? that normally works for my 2 cats.


it wont work with fledglings they are poor flyers so a warning bell isnt much good. Not that i dont think all outdoor cats shouldnt be wearing one.. because i do.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> it wont work with fledglings they are poor flyers so a warning bell isnt much good. Not that i dont think all outdoor cats shouldnt be wearing one.. because i do.


yeah true, i didnt really think of that, i agree i think all cats should have them i even have a bell on my dog! :lol:


----------

